# Super Saiyan Goku Vs Avatar State Aang (read OP)



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2012)

This isn't a fight, we all know how that would turn out.

Whos transformation did you find to be more epic? Gokus first SS transformation or Aangs final Avatar State transformation ( with the 4 element bending at once and all). Here are some reminders if you forgot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CkETfp2gjg[/YOUTUBE]

Transformation at 4:15
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkv-c3np4fM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 12, 2012)

Avatar State hands down.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 12, 2012)

Aang's. 

No contest.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2012)

Goku for the nostalgia factor and the build up towards it


----------



## Ice (Jun 12, 2012)

Goku's had more of an effect. Sorry Aang.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2012)

Avatar State looks a lot better


----------



## armorknight (Jun 12, 2012)

Goku's easily. Much better build up and far more of the "oh shit" factor. Not to mention Aang is far from being the most badass character in his verse.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 12, 2012)

It should have been ssj3, that's alot more rad. Right now Avatar state takes it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 12, 2012)

Goku's. Absolutely no contest. It pretty much defined what a super form should be.


----------



## Wan (Jun 12, 2012)

You do realize that the video you posted for Goku's transformation is a fan-made video using music from The Dark Knight?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2012)

^ The avatar one was sped up, don't blame the OP blame Youtube and the various companies' anti-pirating laws.


----------



## Asune (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going for Goku morph, Kinda nostalgic feeling. Besides as a child I didn't really know too much series besides cartoons, so that was probably the most epic stuff at that moment.
Sadly for Avatar I already knew a lot of better stuff, so it was just like. _Oh he morphed into avatar state, cool_. But only that


----------



## Rax (Jun 12, 2012)

Aang was pro as hell


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2012)

Even Goku at Kaio-Ken x10 could overwhelm Avatar State Aang, at least as a child.  Would be a good fight though.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 12, 2012)

Goku's Hands down, considering what it took to bring it about.

As soon as Goku's hair started changing, I knew shit was about to go down.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2012)

OP should make a poll. Imma flip a coin and get back to you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

Does this even belong here?


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jun 13, 2012)

Considering that this is an actual good thread, yes. It does. And it's certainly better than it being moved to that other awful section.(Konoha TV)

I'd wager he'd get much more opinions here than any other section. no one else here has an issue with it, so no reason for it to be moved. 


OP: SSJ Goku scene easily for me.




Oman said:


> You do realize that the video you posted for Goku's transformation is a fan-made video using music from The Dark Knight?


I'm pretty sure he  knows that...since the title of that video makes it obvious.....


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2012)

I say Vizard Ichigo.

ok for realz. Going for Avatar state because America.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally, I think that Goku takes this. There's just a lot of nostalgia in it for me, and the dramatic buildup was better the first time that it happened.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 13, 2012)

Goku wins in a fight and transformations.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 13, 2012)

SSJ Goku. 

The trigger for the transformation especially.


----------



## Zarkus (Jun 13, 2012)

Avatar State, despite looking cooler and having cooler abilities, didn't do anything aside from render the final, most important fight in the series anticlimactic.

SSj takes this imo.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 13, 2012)

Goku's Super Saiyan transformation was a moment that defined Shounen battles forever. It was perhaps one of the most epic transformations in the history of comics/manga. It just had such a massive build up to it, as well.

Goku uses Spirit Bomb, and everyone thinks "GG Frieza"
Then Frieza comes back and kills Krillin and everyone is like "Oh shit "
Then Goku becomes a Super Saiyan, and shit goes down.  It was much more unexpected than Avatar State Aang. And likewise, it was vastly superior to Aang's transformation.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 13, 2012)

I find Goku's transformation to be more badass.


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 13, 2012)

As much as I like Avatar, I'd always choose Goku.
The most badass person in Avatar is clearly Toph.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2012)

^ this kid solos


----------



## Barioth (Jun 13, 2012)

Subjective Thread is Subjective. 

Goku and Aang had similar set ups. Their enemy tries to eliminate them only to have them become what the enemy fears. I will go for Goku, for not only nostalgia but for just being plain basic and awesome. I really don't need flashy or overtop transformation. Although there are exceptions.


----------



## Great Potato (Jun 13, 2012)

Goku, because Nickelodean was stupid enough to spoil his Avatar state in their preview towards the episode.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> Considering that this is an actual good thread, yes. It does. And it's certainly better than it being moved to that other awful section.(Konoha TV)



Why the fuck would it be moved there?


----------



## Omnirix (Jun 13, 2012)

Spiky blond hair, green eyes, bulky muscles and golden aura vs glowing eyes and symbols on the body?


I go with the former


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 13, 2012)

Aang's, because I've seen Goku's SSJ transformation like over 8,000 times.


----------



## Gone (Jun 13, 2012)

We had already seen Aangs avatar state a bunch of times. Gokus first SSJ transformation may have been one of the most epic moments in the history of shonen anime. At least nostalgia wise, looking back now DBZ is kind of cheesey, but back in the day all of us who grew up on that shit loved it.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2012)

Avatar State because it took over 9000 episodes to get to SSJ.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xsalzwkykIg[/YOUTUBE]

There's just not enough chips in the world


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Avatar State because it took over 9000 episodes to get to SSJ.



If you watch Kai it's about the same amount.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2012)

I was never hyped for Goku's transformation because I knew about it long before I got into the series.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 13, 2012)

To me Goku


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 13, 2012)

frieza's
refer to my sig


----------



## Wan (Jun 13, 2012)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Spiky blond hair, green eyes, bulky muscles and golden aura vs glowing eyes and symbols on the body?
> 
> 
> I go with the former



Don't forget the rings of earth, fire, and water and the sphere of air.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 14, 2012)

Avatar State easily.... but if this was Gohan going SSJ 2 this would be a totally different story 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx2vMyVkmLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## superbatman86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Goku easy.Aangs was too random and seemed to happen by accident while Goku's had more build up and impact.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 14, 2012)

superbatman86 said:


> Goku easy.Aangs was too random and seemed to happen by accident while Goku's had more build up and impact.



This. **


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 14, 2012)

Goku going SSJ was one of the best moments of my childhood. A lot of people don't like SSJ3 but the first time he transforms is just epic.

[YOUTUBE]dYDohBeP72M[/YOUTUBE]

"...and this...is to go even further beyond...AAAAAAH"


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 14, 2012)

That scene was cool, but I always thought SSJ3 looked silly. SSJ2 was the pinnacle of cool transformation design for me. But the first Super Saiyan transformations takes the cake on the epic scale.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 14, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Goku for the nostalgia factor and the build up towards it



pretty much

also as it was happening it gave me chills the first time i saw it. also the fight afterwords was actually good and not a wafflestomp like avatar


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2012)

yep, Goku vs Freeza is a classic


----------



## Ice (Jun 14, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yep, Goku vs Freeza is a classic



Series should have ended there. The rest of the series wasn't as good. I heard it was the fans clamouring for more.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 14, 2012)

I will hear no talk of the Cell saga not being good 
Hell, I liked the Buu saga, even if it wasn't nearly as good.


----------



## Wan (Jun 14, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Goku going SSJ was one of the best moments of my childhood. A lot of people don't like SSJ3 but the first time he transforms is just epic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dYDohBeP72M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "...and this...is to go even further beyond...AAAAAAH"



I remember that.  I didn't watch too much DBZ as a kid, and most of what I watched was in the Buu saga.  In particular I watched that transformation, and Goku's  explanation of it was convenient.  I don't remember it being that long, but I distinctly remember the Oozaru-naked child imagery.  But maybe I only saw that sequence in an episode recap...I also remember Goku getting sucked into Buu's abdomen and Piccolo commenting something along the lines of "Hah, that's nothing, Goku isn't in trouble at all."  Good times...

Anyways, gotta wonder why Babidi and Buu just let Goku float there and transform...


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 14, 2012)

Android saga and Cell saga were awesome. When future Trunks showed up and one shotted Frieza I almost peed myself.
Buu saga was lacking in story but it was just so much fun, Satan and Buu were just lulzy and we got the badass Gotenks and Vegito.
Ah childhood.


----------



## Ice (Jun 14, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I will hear no talk of the Cell saga not being good
> Hell, I liked the Buu saga, even if it wasn't nearly as good.



They made turning Super Saiyan so easy for the newbies.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd have said Aang's if his Avatar state against Ozai was the first time he used it but Goku takes it. You got far too used to it by the time final came around compared to SSJ which is it's first showing.


----------



## Wan (Jun 14, 2012)

The Avatar State and the Super Saiyan forms operate very differently, actually, aside from one of the end results being "you get crazy stronger than you were before."


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 14, 2012)

Lightning Heaven said:


> They made turning Super Saiyan so easy for the newbies.



In the Buu saga . They still had to work for it in the Cell saga.


----------



## Bonney (Jun 14, 2012)

Nostalgia wise Goku SSJ is unbeatable for me personally. I found the build up to SSJ, all the way from the first time we knew about the Saiyan fate and about Goku's heritage, to be more impactful personally. However, Aang's transformation was impressive as well.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 14, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> Goku going SSJ was one of the best moments of my childhood. A lot of people don't like SSJ3 but the first time he transforms is just epic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dYDohBeP72M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "...and this...is to go even further beyond...AAAAAAH"



That was epic as well. Personally, I myself prefer the following transformation. 

[YOUTUBE]fYxCrugJj_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hidalgo (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eMKepsqrC6I[/YOUTUBE]

Starts at 1:14

Goku's!


Goku's transformation is better, more beautiful and more nostalgic, and kicks Avatar's ass.

Oh, and You should have used Goku's transformation with Bruce Falconer's music, you buffoon!


DBZ wipes it's ass with Avatar and flushes it in the toilet.


----------



## All Star Rogue (Jun 14, 2012)

All of Vegeta's allusions to Super Saiyan, the struggle with Frieza, and pretty much the tension of the entire Namek arc had so much feel, and build up that culminated in one of the most bad ass moments in the series. Goku. Goku stomps on Four elements Avatar State Aang.


----------



## Great Potato (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s_e8PEVqUxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------

